# My Newly Purchased 1975 Timex - Loving It :)



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bought this recently as a 'working' Timex that turned out to be faulty :icon22:

I was in two minds wether to keep or return it but finally decided to keep it as it was visually in such good condition with original strap.

Fingers crossed I sent it to my watchmaker AKA 'watch guru' and he serviced it and replaced the stem/crown.

It now works beautifully and I am so glad I decided to keep it.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I was just about to say that looks straight out of the seventies and then I read the title. Looking well cool on that white strap.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Good call IMO I now have a couple of Timex, they keep good time and just keep working.

I think every collection should have at least one.

Timex are to Watches what Ford are to cars, whether thats a good thing is open to debate.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Every collections hould have a TIMEX, and there's a TIMEX for every collection! :yes:

Repeat the Mantra - mantra - mantra 

Takes a Lickin' and Keeps on Tickin' :lol:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm with Mel, everyone should have one, and the OPs is particularly nice and was worth saving.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Great Timex - Cheers p


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

I love that. Great styling!


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Love the watch especially the checkered flag.


----------



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

Loving that watch,especially in the white strap,very very nice. :thumbup: You made a great decision man.


----------

